# Hay?



## Vellie (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a 3month old pig and am trying to figure out how to get him to eat hay.  Does anyone have any suggestions, there really isn't a whole on line about the subject.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## currycomb (Jan 13, 2012)

my pigs just started eating it on their own, especially the leaves from alfalfa.


----------



## Vellie (Jan 13, 2012)

He won't even touch the hay.  All he does is roll around in it.


----------



## beerman (Jan 13, 2012)

My pig wont eat it she tosses it around tho.


----------



## Happy Holler (Jan 14, 2012)

What breed is the pig?


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Jan 14, 2012)

Our pigs are pretty picky - they will only eat alfalfa! Grass hay doesn't seem to appeal to them. BUT I have heard others say that theirs won't eat alfalfa so i guess it depends on the pig!


----------

